# 나는



## lady_p

I don't have a Korean keyboard so that's the best way I could write it. Anyway, I'm a very very new learner and I was just wondering what this means.

ㄴㅏ는 (which I guess is pronounced na nun, or something like that) I keep seeing it here and there and I don't really know exactly what it means. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 조금만

In well-formed Hangeul that would be 나는, often contracted in speech and informal writing to 난.  It's just the "plain" first person singular pronoun 나  ("plain" that is in contrast to the "humble" first person pronoun 저) plus the ~는/은 particle that is generally termed the "topic marker" although in Korean it has a variety of functions, not all of which involve specifying the sentence topic. 

So you'll find it for "I" in contexts where the speaker is not addressing a superior or older person and where "topic marking" (as distinct from subject marking) of the "I" is appropriate.


----------



## horangi

In simplest terms, 나는 means "I".


----------



## Demurral

I don't want to ban anybody...but you can say that thanks to cho-geum-mal's exhaustive explanation!

I like it a lot, when I'm answerde to a post with these kind of explanations!


----------

